
Running Proxmox? Interested in Kubernetes? Ansible Project to Build a Cluster - zimmertr
https://github.com/zimmertr/Bootstrap-Kubernetes-with-QEMU
======
zimmertr
Hi all, OP here with some more context.

I've recently been working on an Ansible project to declaratively build a 4
node Kubernetes cluster. I feel like it's getting to be stable and I would
love some testers and some ideas for how it can be improved.

My goal in all of this is to help get people started with running Kubernetes
in their bare metal homelab environments as I feel like the learning curve to
create a fully functional environment is quite steep at the moment. Especially
since the Kubernetes ecosystem is so fragmented.

The project is currently capable of configuring the virtual machines through
cloud-init and provisioning them with a custom networking definition so you
can put them on specific VLANs. It uses Calico as the CNI and has support for
provisioning an array of additional deployments such as an NFS Storage Class,
MetalLB Load Balancer, NGINX-Ingress Controller, and DataDog Stateful Set.

If you're interested in contributing, there are two big things I could use
help with right now.

1\. Adding multi-node support as I only have a single Proxmox compute node.
2\. Working out how to dynamically build the MetalbLB configuration file based
on whether the user wants to use BGP or Layer 2 and how many Address Pools the
user wishes to configure.

More to come in the future, as soon as I better understand what the community
is looking for. :)

PS: Here is another repository containing my other Ansible projects for
deploying common home server applications to Kubernetes. Currently I have
support for Unifi Controller, Plex Media Server, Deluge, Radarr, & Sonarr. All
of which work well with this deployment method.
[https://github.com/zimmertr/Kubernetes-
Manifests](https://github.com/zimmertr/Kubernetes-Manifests)

